# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Ski Country Forum >  >  if so this would be absolutely unprecedented......a friend of mine told me they got 65 inches of snow in April in Summit County and A Basins base is still over 4 feethttp://www.summitdaily.com/article

## MIke R

if so this would be absolutely unprecedented......

a friend of mine told me they got 65 inches of snow in April in Summit County and A Basins base is still over 4 feet

http://www.summitdaily.com/article/2...NEWS/104378424

----------


## rivertrash

Amazing.  They aren't talking about more skiing in Beaver Creek, but it did snow today and it's predicted for tomorrow.  Beaver Creek Golf Course opens Friday.

----------


## JB

05/21 I have not heard about Aspen re-opening, but they could.
75 degrees &amp; skiing would be a fun morning.

The valley is under a flood advisory. A lot of water coming down

----------


## MIke R

> 75 degrees &amp; skiing would be a fun morning.




having done it many times I can assure you it would indeed be a fun morning.....few things in life are more fun to do in my view......as the article stated  it was only in the discussion phase at Aspen....A Basin is still open and has great conditions...I hear they are closing next week so they can start on the project of sculpting the back bowls

----------


## LindaP

My son drove through there yesterday, and said the pass was still closed as of yesterday.....pissed he had to go around.....but its supposed to open soon? Meanwhile, he's still enjoying the backcounrty skiing!

----------


## MIke R

yeah other than July and August we just assume Independence is closed and go through Glenwood Springs and Basalt

----------


## JoshA

The pass usually opens early June but maybe not this year. Just below the top on the west side is a good place to park and do some skiing on freeheel gear. Also popular for snowboarders and downhillers with a car shuttle.

----------


## MIke R

> Also popular for snowboarders and downhillers with a car shuttle.



we did that a lot on Loveland pass....one of the best ever ski days I ever experienced was doing the car shuttle on Loveland Pass at night under a clear sky full moon night in deep powder

----------


## JoshA

That sounds cool, Miker - or, on most Colorado winter nights, downright cold. I get regular reports from my son on his backcountry adventures but he hasn't reported on night-time skiing (at least to me) except for the 24 hours of Keystone. He said he'll never do that again. He took a break this past weekend to run the Boulder Bolder and party. In that order, I think ;-)

----------


## LindaP

Hey Josh.....your son sounds like mine, check out www.primomo.blogspot.com   for his back country adventures!!!!

----------


## JoshA

Linda: Beautiful pics! My son doesn't blog but his friends do. They seem connected to tgr.com. Sounds like your son is looking to make outdoor adventure a job.

----------


## JoshA

Oops, I meant teton gravity research (www.tetongravity.com). Here is an exciting ski trail from their gallery:

----------


## MIke R

history has been made

lucky dogs!!!

http://www.summitdaily.com/article/2...NEWS/682753019

----------


## LindaP

Wow Josh, that is a really cool picture.....and so much for a slow winter!!! My son is at Mt. Rainier, and said they just got 3 feet...and some people got stranded(didn't have guides), one died , in a blizzard. Snow, just like water, can be fun  to play, but also unpredictable.

----------

